# 120mm or 140mm fan (LED) under 700.



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 10, 2012)

Suggest the one which in your opinion would be the best for air-circulation.
I am going to mount it at the top of the cabinet(NZXT guadian) so suggest accordingly. It can either be 120mm or 140mm.
If suggesting online - I would prefer these 2 sites - flipkart,prime.


----------



## Mario (Dec 10, 2012)

This or this.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 10, 2012)

The 120 mm rotates faster. So it would be better right ?
And where can I find scythe fans ?

I read good reviews about the 120mm one. So I am about to order it.

ORDERED.

Hold on - I could connect it using a 4 pin molex, right ?

On the site its mentioned that it has a 3 pin connector. Does that mean I ll have to use a 3 to 4 pin converter ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 10, 2012)

The 3-pin connector is used to connect the fan directly to the motherboard, allowing you to monitor and alter it's speed.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 10, 2012)

I know that brother.
 But both the 3 pin slots on my mobo are already used 
And also every 4pin connector generally has a 3 pin. So its always convenient to buy a fan with a 4 pin connector. 

Does this one have or not ? thats my query here.


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2012)

did you ordered CM 2K RPM 90CFM Blue LED fans ? ( 2nd link on Mario's post ) - then you will get 3 pin to 4 pin Molex connector with the fan pack.


----------



## Mario (Dec 11, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> The 120 mm rotates faster. So it would be better right ?



IMHO, CFM more important for a "case" fan and H2O pressure more important for a "rad" fan.
RPM is probably not so important.



Thetrueblueviking said:


> And where can I find scythe fans ?



I could not find any locally (Kol). KAMA available at Prime.
Also at eBay. [Expensive].
If you have folks abroad, try obtaining Scythe Kaze or Delta fans.



Thetrueblueviking said:


> I read good reviews about the 120mm one. So I am about to order it.
> 
> ORDERED.



The CM R4s are one of the most commonly used 120 mm-s here in India, I think. (which is primarily due to availability rather than anything else I guess).
Don't worry too much, these are not bad.



Thetrueblueviking said:


> Hold on - I could connect it using a 4 pin molex, right ?



Both fans I linked to on Flipkart come with 3-to-4 pin connector.



Thetrueblueviking said:


> On the site its mentioned that it has a 3 pin connector. Does that mean I ll have to use a 3 to 4 pin converter ?



If you have free 3 pin headers, then no, else yes.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks guys - I got the point. 
I ordered the second one and so now from what you said, I made out that I can connect it to the female molex on the psu.


Let me install the fan at this weekend and then this thread could be closed


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2012)

yep, you should be able to install them with ease but be advised about CM XtraFlo fans which has 4 pin connector ( PWM ) but there's no converter/adapter connector included in the package.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 12, 2012)

I ordered the second one namely - Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler
Shouldnt be any problems of that sort with this one, correct ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2012)

no, you ordered the right stuff - there should not be any issue.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 13, 2012)

I meant to ask - *shouldn't be any problems,correct * ... just a typo.
Thanks by the way.
Will update the final look of the case soon after I ve installed the light and the fan.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 25, 2012)

Installed the fan. It works fine. Now I have better ventilation in the case. The only thing left is to buy a AFM cooler.

*imageshack.us/a/img526/7100/imag00441x.jpg

*CLOSE THE THREAD.*


----------

